# How are all the pregnant, and new mums this morning?



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

There are so many thought I would put a quick post on lol Rosie is showing no signs at all so don't think today will be the day she is on day 59 today.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello 

Tula is doing good doing what she does best, sleeping and eating.

Last night I took my dressing gown off and put it at the bottom of the stairs ready to take up, well I forgot to bring it up when I went to bed... This morning I was looking everywhere for it and couldn't find it anywhere agghhh!! Any way I gave up in the end, about 30mins later I see tula looking very comfy in her bed.... laying on MY dressing gown :lol: some how she managed to get hold of it through the stair gate and put it in her bed :lol:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

lol @ Tula she's not stupid is she.

Hey not long now Vizz, good luck to you and Rosie.

Bella is being...well....just Bella lol She is spending more and more time away from the pups when they are sleeping and she's got her appetite back. The pups are getting huge and are moving about alot. 

OH is being a star, even tho it upsets him that we arent spending half as much time together at the mo cos of the pups. He takes the boys upstairs to bed during the night now so that I'm not being pestered by them. I said that I will make it up to him once the pups are bigger. He's looking forward to the weaning and playing time cos then he can get stuck in and become more involved.


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruby is doing fine day 58 today she is also just sleeping and eating was a bit restless last night .. i think shes just feeling uncomfortable bless her ,, shes now snoring away down the side of my bed lol:lol::lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

glad everyone is doing ok. Looks no pet forums pups today, I bet they all do it on the same day.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Vizzy such a good idea, all in one place for now, till things really get going LOL LOL :thumbup:

Girlies have a good day both newbie mums and mums to be that is. The human kind must rest and keep reserves of energy back for active puppies and do the crosswords to maintain sanity :scared::scared: :lol:

All the best :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

1. My Bubbles the new mother and 7 tiny bubbles are doing well. Pups are making lots of noise now, especially the big brown pup. She is bigger than all the male in the litter.. strange... Looks like she wants a lot of milk to maintain her big body :lol::lol::lol:


2. Coffee, the Rottweiler is on day 61 today. Absolutely no signs . Yesterday she chased a small bird, which I think was unable to fly high enough. She got hold of it in 2 steps and a dive in the air. I was there in the sight and I told my girl "No bite".. And asked her to drop it. She took the bird and ran away from me around the house. I keep screaming "no bite". Finally I cornered her and I asked to leave it. She left the bird. I thought the bird might be dead. But Coffee didn't hurt her at all. The bird was fully wet in her mouth and when I went near the bird, it could still fly a bit. I took the bird inside a room so that it gets dry. I saw her after 2 hours, dry enough. Then I couldn't find her later. May be she flew away... 

I'm so glad that Coffee didn't bite that tiny little bird. She was so careful not to hurt that bird.

Also I introduced Coffee to 7 fox terrier pups. She was so excited to see the pups. First time in her life...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah coffee will be meeting more soon, glad she is ok though. 

Well Rosie had me up at 4 for a wee, and thats it. She does have a dip in her bum this morning and she didnt eat all her breakfast. Apart from that she is fine. Her temp was normal at 5 this morning but will take it again in a minute.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right we have a drop but its only to 37.0 this mornings was 37.6 last night 10.00 pm 37.8. We also have a runny poo in the garden. She is still very chilled so i dont think it will be any time soon but its a start


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo Bella went like that, not eating anything, runny poo etc and 12 hours later out pops pup number 1 lol Her temp had been 36.?? all day too.

She def gettimg there.

Had a rough night with bella and the pups last night. Back down to 3 hours sleep again lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Oooo Bella went like that, not eating anything, runny poo etc and 12 hours later out pops pup number 1 lol Her temp had been 36.?? all day too.
> 
> She def gettimg there.
> 
> Had a rough night with bella and the pups last night. Back down to 3 hours sleep again lol


Ah are they ok though? Will you be able to catch up with your sleep today . The temp still needs to go down more buut its a start


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Right we have a drop but its only to 37.0 this mornings was 37.6 last night 10.00 pm 37.8. We also have a runny poo in the garden. She is still very chilled so i dont think it will be any time soon but its a start


Things are slowly getting there with Rosie 
I think she will go with out any fuss

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Things are slowly getting there with Rosie
> I think she will go with out any fuss
> 
> Good luck :thumbsup:


fingers crossed


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Rosie is on the way i think....how exciting

Fingers & paws crossed here


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like Rosie is definitely about to have those pups :thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah they fine now thanks Vizz. For some reason last night they would not settle for love nor money. Unfortunately OH is out today so no chance of catching up on sleep till he gets home.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

temp back up to normal, did a little digging in her bed but thats it. Dont think anything will happen today


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> temp back up to normal, did a little digging in her bed but thats it. Dont think anything will happen today


never say never they can sometimes catch you completely by surprise  keep a close watch on her eyes , they usually start by squinting their eyes up with the little pains and sometimes they are a little bloodshot


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> never say never they can sometimes catch you completely by surprise  keep a close watch on her eyes , they usually start by squinting their eyes up with the little pains and sometimes they are a little bloodshot


She has got a look of somethings going on, She just refused lunch but was happy to take a biscuit


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> She has got a look of somethings going on, She just refused lunch but was happy to take a biscuit


it's like a very vacant stare and then the little squints do you know one of mine ate between having the pups


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruby is ok today although acting a little strange lots of pacing about and going outside to do lots of wees ... one thing i did notice when she came back in from being in the garden .. i dont know how to describe it really but hanging down from her vulva she had like mucus string thingy sorry dont know what to call it lol... so i wiped it away from her it was clear .. is this normal ??.... apart from that she seems fine though :thumbup: Good luck everyone else :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tattybabe71 said:


> Ruby is ok today although acting a little strange lots of pacing about and going outside to do lots of wees ... one thing i did notice when she came back in from being in the garden .. i dont know how to describe it really but hanging down from her vulva she had like mucus string thingy sorry dont know what to call it lol... so i wiped it away from her it was clear .. is this normal ??.... apart from that she seems fine though :thumbup: Good luck everyone else :thumbsup::thumbsup:


perfectly normal:thumbup: just keep a very watchful eye on her when she goes outside, take her on a lead and have a torch with you at night


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> temp back up to normal, did a little digging in her bed but thats it. Dont think anything will happen today


Hey, Hows Rosie doing this evening?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Hey, Hows Rosie doing this evening?


i was just wondering that, vizzy has been very quiet:confused1:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> i was just wondering that, vizzy has been very quiet:confused1:


Thats because nothing is going on, I think i will sleep downstairs with her again though. I am going to take her temp in a min but dont hold out much hope She is ok thats the main thing.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I think she was just making sure you was ready  keeping you in your toes :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I think she was just making sure you was ready  keeping you in your toes :lol:


lol she is doing that alright, how is tula?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> lol she is doing that alright, how is tula?


She is still the same temp is still at 37.6, slept ALL day and she only picked at the evening din-dins. I have put some pics of her today on my thread.

Good luck with Rosie.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Am looking forward to seeing all the new puppies. Good luck to you all


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Temp 37.7 but just gone out for a poo and she strained but nothing came out


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella was doing that the day before she gave birth.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

she keeps cleaning her front legs lol, I am like its the other end you need to be thinking about


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> she keeps cleaning her front legs lol, I am like its the other end you need to be thinking about


lol, bella used to lick the sides of her pool. Could this be their way of dealing with the pain of labour as Bella didnt do any digging in her bed, just outside in the garden.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tula also keeps cleaning her front legs :confused1:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> lol, bella used to lick the sides of her pool. Could this be their way of dealing with the pain of labour as Bella didnt do any digging in her bed, just outside in the garden.


Maybe, they might find it soothing


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Exciteing time here :thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> perfectly normal:thumbup: just keep a very watchful eye on her when she goes outside, take her on a lead and have a torch with you at night


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks very much i have torch and lead at the ready


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning (even tho its raining)

How is Rosie doing today? Any more signs?

Tula didn't eat her din-dins last night nor her breakfast this morning, her temp is 37.3 lowest yet and the pups don't seem to be as active today and the morning times is when they are moving around more, apart from that she is normal.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Good morning (even tho its raining)
> 
> How is Rosie doing today? Any more signs?
> 
> Tula didn't eat her din-dins last night nor her breakfast this morning, her temp is 37.3 lowest yet and the pups don't seem to be as active today and the morning times is when they are moving around more, apart from that she is normal.


ooh sounds like Tula is getting close, Rosie is showing no signs whatsoever, temp 37.4. She left a little breakfast and was uncomfortable other than that its all normal here. Oh yeah she does smell musty like you mentioned, weird:scared:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> ooh sounds like Tula is getting close, Rosie is showing no signs whatsoever, temp 37.4. She left a little breakfast and was uncomfortable other than that its all normal here. Oh yeah she does smell musty like you mentioned, weird:scared:


Sounds like they are neck and neck :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just done 9.00 temp 37.1 but not getting to excited it was 37 yesterday morning. I think Tula will be first sounds like she is getting ready to me


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

We will see  I'm still betting Rosie will be first. 

Fingers crossed everything goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> Ruby is ok today although acting a little strange lots of pacing about and going outside to do lots of wees ... one thing i did notice when she came back in from being in the garden .. i dont know how to describe it really but hanging down from her vulva she had like mucus string thingy sorry dont know what to call it lol... so i wiped it away from her it was clear .. is this normal ??.... apart from that she seems fine though :thumbup: Good luck everyone else :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Snap! Was watching tula in the garden just now and she had a very sloppy poo then kept straining but no more came out, she also had a wee with a string of clear mucus.


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im thinking its gonna be Rosie and Tula now .... Just been looking at Ruby and she seems to be even bigger now shes laying on her back i can see kicking going on both side and also down the middle think they must all be dancing :lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

temp at 1.00 is 37.2 so staying a little lower but not low enough yet


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon Rosie will go tomorrow. Bellas temp was right down to 37-37.2 24hrs before whelping.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

37.0 so its getting lower


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon she'll go tomorrow


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Ooooo go Rosie I want to see puppies tonight


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

late tonight early hours tomorrow morning for rosie


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> I reckon she'll go tomorrow


Me to.....


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

But earlier would be good


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How is Tula doing?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> How is Tula doing?


After her sloppy poo and clear mucus string she has just been sleeping her last temp was 37.1 the waiting is killing me


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> After her sloppy poo and clear mucus string she has just been sleeping her last temp was 37.1 the waiting is killing me


I know


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is rosie,vizzy? any change in her eyes,vacant staring etc


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> how is rosie,vizzy? any change in her eyes,vacant staring etc


It's a good job I didnt look for the vacant stare in Bella, she laways looks like that :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well she was just laying on my put up bed just staring and looked very vacant, then my hubby got home she jumped up grabbed a toy and has been up since, she is desperatly trying to get upstairs though. will do temp again at 7


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I am SO glued to this thread! Hugs to all the preggie gals and new pups!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> I am SO glued to this thread! Hugs to all the preggie gals and new pups!


Thanks Rosie could do with a hug bless her


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Poor thing 

Tula still wont eat  and has been staring and looking thru me most of the day. I just want it all over for her.

Hope Rosie is OK.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> It's a good job I didnt look for the vacant stare in Bella, she laways looks like that :lol:


lol i know some do all the time


vizzy24 said:


> Well she was just laying on my put up bed just staring and looked very vacant, then my hubby got home she jumped up grabbed a toy and has been up since, she is desperatly trying to get upstairs though. will do temp again at 7


mine usually do that to me to,i sit in with them all the time and think yes, today is the day where she has been all sorry for herself then oh walks in and she jumps up all happy to see him makes me look a complete idiot she may be trying to get upstairs to get herself nice and comfy on your bed:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She ate all her dinner up, and temp is 37.2 . Rosie has been staring too, just wish she could say what going on. 

Will Tula eat treats or is she refusing everything?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> She ate all her dinner up, and temp is 37.2 . Rosie has been staring too, just wish she could say what going on.
> 
> Will Tula eat treats or is she refusing everything?


She is refusing everything  I will try weetabix with warm water in a sec.
She has also had another very runny poo :frown:
oh and to top it off the bloody thermometer has broke :scared:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting close:thumbup: we havn't got to that stage, she seems to be going backwards lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Rosie will surprise you tomorrow night


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I think Rosie will surprise you tomorrow night


I won't hold my breath lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Temp gone up to 37.5 so doesnt look like anythings going to happen tonight


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck with Rosie's litter when they come! Hope all goes well and I will be keeping an eye out for pictures of course!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

The suspence


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Your not kidding..

Nothing seems to be happening here she is just fast asleep.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Asleep Tula wake up we want puppies


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha that's what I keep thinking :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

It wont be long


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning...

I hardly slept a wink last night :frown: Tula wouldn't stop moving and digging all night, this morning I had a job getting her out of bed she just wouldn't budge. She has finally eaten :thumbup: but with a broken thermometer I was on edge all night

How are you and Rosie today?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Good luck with Rosie's litter when they come! Hope all goes well and I will be keeping an eye out for pictures of course!


Thanks she seems quite happy this morning. Still got a waggy tail but she had a restless night, but thats it, she has eaten her breakfast and temp still normal.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Good morning...
> 
> I hardly slept a wink last night :frown: Tula wouldn't stop moving and digging all night, this morning I had a job getting her out of bed she just wouldn't budge. She has finally eaten :thumbup: but with a broken thermometer I was on edge all night
> 
> How are you and Rosie today?


Shame your not close I have a spare. I dont think Tula will be long my guess is tonight


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Shame your not close I have a spare. I dont think Tula will be long my guess is tonight


Aww thanks sweet 
I will send the OH out to get one when he wakes up.
I can't believe she is day 60 :scared:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Aww thanks sweet
> I will send the OH out to get one when he wakes up.
> I can't believe she is day 60 :scared:


I think today will be Tulas day


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope so, she can't go much longer like this 
I'm thinking Rosie will be early hours tomorrow but I'm probably wrong lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I hope so, she can't go much longer like this
> I'm thinking Rosie will be early hours tomorrow but I'm probably wrong lol


Ah bless her, give her hug from me


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I will do she needs as many as possible LOL
I wonder how Ruby is doing? 

I'm just wondering if you have been to a place called holly hill woodland park near Southampton? Its a really lovely walk with the dogs.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I will do she needs as many as possible LOL
> I wonder how Ruby is doing?
> 
> I'm just wondering if you have been to a place called holly hill woodland park near Southampton? Its a really lovely walk with the dogs.


No, I have never been there. It sounds good though, willhave to look it up once Rosie is up to a long walk


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Its really worth going there. Tula loves it because they have a big pond with ducks and she always has to go for a swim


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

well she has lost her mucas plug today so it looks like it could be quite a while yet, I have googled it and it say they loose it 2-32 days before birth. Is this right or as many things with dogs whelping is it different for every dog?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it is different with every dog some start losing mucas around 30 days which is usually a good sign they are pregnant and some dont lose it till the end, rosie is obviously the latter:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I was reading about that the other day and it got very confusing :confused1: :confused1: I read it can be 12-24hrs, 24-48hrs agghhhh!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I suppose its just going to happen when it happens lol, that's the problem with the internet so many conflicting stories. I kept reading the ones that says it days away and thinking I'll look for a different one I don't like that answerut:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well no news peeps, only that her temp is around the 37.1 again still not a big enough drop really.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Ahhhhh!! What are these girls playing at? LOL

Tula hasn't changed still having runny poos and straining after but nothing, still eating fine and sleeping.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG Im on hot bricks so what you girls must be like


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

bella had a mucus discharge at both the 30day mark and then for a day or two before giving birth. Keep em in till tomorrow evening rosie and tula, give me chance to get home lol.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

There is still no change so I don't think tula will be popping them out today 
I keep telling her she will pay the price if she keeps them cooking in side her LOL the longer they are in the the bigger they will be but she doesn't care lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Will be offline most of the day, but (to everyone) ring if you come a across anything you aren't sure of xxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you Tanya, your a star, your like the celebrity of PF :lol:
I dont have your number :frown:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thank you Tanya, your a star, your like the celebrity of PF :lol:
> I dont have your number :frown:


Thanks Tanya
I dont have your number either


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> There is still no change so I don't think tula will be popping them out today
> I keep telling her she will pay the price if she keeps them cooking in side her LOL the longer they are in the the bigger they will be but she doesn't care lol


Hi, Rosie had the runs all night:thumbup: and she is very uncomfortable but still no temp drop so can't see anything happening here either


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Its about time one of them done something.

Tula has had the runs for 3days now : she is eating fine and just looking peed off


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well Rosie refused her breakfast but other than that and a slight temp drop all quiet here.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi, Rosie had the runs all night:thumbup: and she is very uncomfortable but still no temp drop so can't see anything happening here either


the temp drop is not always a sure sign


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I will make her up some whelpi see if she will have that. She still looks uncomfortable rather than fretful at the moment but keeping a close eye on her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I think I will make her up some whelpi see if she will have that. She still looks uncomfortable rather than fretful at the moment but keeping a close eye on her


does her lady bits look any bigger today? what day is she now? sorry keep forgetting with all these babies due


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just done temp 36.8 if it stays like this do you think that could be the drop?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> does her lady bits look any bigger today? what day is she now? sorry keep forgetting with all these babies due


She is day 63 today, her due date. It has looked a bit flappy(for want of a better word lol)


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> She is day 63 today, her due date. It has looked a bit flappy(for want of a better word lol)


lol, yes i know what you mean, looks like she is almost ready :thumbup: just remember that they are all different and some show all the signs,others hardly any and they can literally just push on the start of a button as you know i dont go by the temps but looks good:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Think I will go and have a lay down with her now and see what happens later,


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Think I will go and have a lay down with her now and see what happens later,


lol you might as well now because probably later you wont be able too oh and they normally do the licking in the air bit as well


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol you might as well now because probably later you wont be able too oh and they normally do the licking in the air bit as well


Oh ok not heard of that will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck im sure they will come soon:thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi sorry i thought i posted yesterday but had the day from hell electric kept going off no gas AHHHHHH  just my luck i thought lol ,, Well Ruby is still hanging in there lots of pacing about at night times .. shes eaten a little this morning not much though ..she does keep staring at me though as if to say whats wrong with me bless her ,,, Hope every one is doing well :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right temp drop to 36.3, and shivering has started, she keeps grinding her teeth which is one of her "things" she does if she is tired or a little stress


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Right temp drop to 36.3, and shivering has started, she keeps grinding her teeth which is one of her "things" she does if she is tired or a little stress


great sounds all good i dont do temp but i think that is what you have been waiting for


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

YAY.... Go Rosie..... :thumbup:

Hope everything is OK.. I can just imagine Tula starting stuff like that and i would be ordering my OH about to go get this, don't put that there where is this and that :lol:

Good luck :thumbsup:

I'm guessing 7 pups


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, she is drifting in and out of sleep atthe moment so fingers crossed she can get a little rest


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wahoooo good luck Rosie and mum


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> great sounds all good i dont do temp but i think that is what you have been waiting for


agree with cav here, i think we have lift off:thumbup: just out of interest cav, do yours do the licking thing? keep licking the air?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> agree with cav here, i think we have lift off:thumbup: just out of interest cav, do yours do the licking thing? keep licking the air?


Yes they do it but im not sure why:confused1:
i can always tell by the eyes on my girls and that stare


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Yes they do it but im not sure why:confused1:
> i can always tell by the eyes on my girls and that stare


exactly the same as me, there is definately no mistaking that look:thumbup: i actually prefer that to the temps but i am with them 24/7 so never miss a thing anyway and can always tell when we have stage 1 ( well except once) i wonder if the licking thing is just smaller dogs,like they are trying to catch a insect with their tongue just keep flicking it in and out


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> exactly the same as me, there is definately no mistaking that look:thumbup: i actually prefer that to the temps but i am with them 24/7 so never miss a thing anyway and can always tell when we have stage 1 ( well except once) i wonder if the licking thing is just smaller dogs,like they are trying to catch a insect with their tongue just keep flicking it in and out


same here but i did have a surprise on my last litter but like you im with them all the time so we just play the waiting game:thumbup: yes they look like they are licking a ice lolly (but no lolly) it is abit strange maybe they get a weird taste in the mouth:confused1:

i think rosie may have the pups early hours in the morning


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> same here but i did have a surprise on my last litter but like you im with them all the time so we just play the waiting game:thumbup: yes they look like they are licking a ice lolly (but no lolly) it is abit strange maybe they get a weird taste in the mouth:confused1:
> 
> i think rosie may have the pups early hours in the morning


yes, i agree, late tonight,early hours tomorrow it is usually early hours of a sunday morning


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She has just had a sleep and a spurt of energy after I gave her some ham. Just gave her a bit of lunch and she is picked at it and didnt eat hardly anything. I think it will be a while yet. The shivering has stopped.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck Rosie :thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> She has just had a sleep and a spurt of energy after I gave her some ham. Just gave her a bit of lunch and she is picked at it and didnt eat hardly anything. I think it will be a while yet. The shivering has stopped.


sounds about right they do like to play their little games dont they


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww itll not be too long now then,Good luck with it all,ill say that now as im usually offline when they have their babies lol!!! x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hows little Tula getting on?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Hows little Tula getting on?


Well she's not so little  her eyes look watery and its like she is looking thru me :frown: she is still having very sloppy poos. Her belly has drooped right down and if it gets any lower it will be dragging on the floor :lol: apart from that she's good 

How much did your pups weigh?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Well she's not so little  her eyes look watery and its like she is looking thru me :frown: she is still having very sloppy poos. Her belly has drooped right down and if it gets any lower it will be dragging on the floor :lol: apart from that she's good
> 
> How much did your pups weigh?


Its funny, Rosie tummy has changed shape today to. She seems to be chilling at the moment. How is her temp? Did you manage to get a thermometer?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Its funny, Rosie tummy has changed shape today to. She seems to be chilling at the moment. How is her temp? Did you manage to get a thermometer?


What's going on with our girls they seem to be doing everything at around the same time :lol: I will try and get some photos of her stood up.
No I didn't get one in the end and now I'm kicking my self :mad2:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> What's going on with our girls they seem to be doing everything at around the same time :lol: I will try and get some photos of her stood up.
> No I didn't get one in the end and now I'm kicking my self :mad2:


To be honest they just make you more paranoid


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> To be honest they just make you more paranoid


exactly why i dont do it


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right just want to get a couple things straight in my head before things really start going. 
Call vet if green before a pup
call vet if longer than 2 hours between pups
Call vet if pushing for more than 30 mins.

Is this right? anything else i have forgotton?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

We have panting and digging


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Well she's not so little  her eyes look watery and its like she is looking thru me :frown: she is still having very sloppy poos. Her belly has drooped right down and if it gets any lower it will be dragging on the floor :lol: apart from that she's good
> 
> How much did your pups weigh?


Lol she is smaller than Rosie hehe

They were 8-11 oz good size for cav pups on my litter before this one i had a small black n tan just under 5oz but she was ok and caught up with the others

If her belly as changed and she as that funny look i dont think she will be long


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

.....................


vizzy24 said:


> Right just want to get a couple things straight in my head before things really start going.
> Call vet if green before a pup it is wise to ring the vet if you see any green discharge before first puppy is born
> call vet if longer than 2 hours between pups , only if she is pushing constantly for more than 1 hour between puppies without producing a pup,big gaps are quite common as long as she isnt pushing all the time
> Call vet if pushing for more than 30 mins. they can push for upto 1 hour, little pushes at first,getting stronger as it goes along, if she is really straining and no puppy then ring your vet
> ...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Right just want to get a couple things straight in my head before things really start going.
> Call vet if green before a pup
> call vet if longer than 2 hours between pups
> Call vet if pushing for more than 30 mins.
> ...


only green before first puppy,i have had a 2 and half hour gap but mum was fine and settled and was not pushing so i was not worried,and i would say yes dont let them push for more than that but rember if you can see the pup and its stuck try and help.
Have you got Tanya's number?
Im sure you and Rosie will be fine try to keep calm you have long night and day ahead


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> We have panting and digging


go rosie:thumbup: vizzy i have answered your questions above but it has come out wrong, have a look at what you wrote and i have wrote after that


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> go rosie:thumbup: vizzy i have answered your questions above but it has come out wrong, have a look at what you wrote and i have wrote after that


yes when i mean pushing i mean strong ones when the tail goes up....im so excited


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Ooooo no sleep for me tonight 

Cav, she has had the dazed look for 2days now also her belly droped yesterday :

GOOD LUCK


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks everyone, No I haven't got Tanya's number. Just wanted to get it straight in my head. Good luck Tula how is she doing?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> thanks everyone, No I haven't got Tanya's number. Just wanted to get it straight in my head. Good luck Tula how is she doing?


She is good, sleeping on my lap at the mo and just farted :scared:

More importantly hows Rosie?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck, you will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

They like to keep us waiting :thumbup:

Im sure Tanya will be on soon and you can get her number is she still panting and digging this is the bit i dont like the hours seem to drag


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Put Rosie the X-FACTOR on take her mind of things:lol::lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Put Rosie the X-FACTOR on take her mind of things:lol::lol:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> yes when i mean pushing i mean strong ones when the tail goes up....im so excited


yes thats right cav , all the little pushes are fine and there can be quite a big gap between pups carnt there


cav said:


> Put Rosie the X-FACTOR on take her mind of things:lol::lol:


i keep popping in between the x factor breaks


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She is good, sleeping on my lap at the mo and just farted :scared:
> 
> More importantly hows Rosie?


Ruby is doing that aswell must be something in the air or shes fed up with Xfactor lol ,,, And Yes hows Rosie doing :thumbsup::thumbsup: im thinking of you all at this time


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She is resting, I cant leave the room without her puffing like a steam train behind me. We have the x factor on in our little nursery:thumbup:

Rosie was doing that yesterday, she lt of some real killers:arf:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> She is resting, I cant leave the room without her puffing like a steam train behind me. We have the x factor on in our little nursery:thumbup:
> 
> Rosie was doing that yesterday, she lt of some real killers:arf:


Glad she is doing ok 

Going to make a coffee so I can stay up a little bit longer lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just wanted to say good luck rosie and vizzy, i am off to bed now i have to be up really early tomorrow but will look in as soon as i can just keep nice and calm and i am sure you will have your baby vizzy's by the morning


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> just wanted to say good luck rosie and vizzy, i am off to bed now i have to be up really early tomorrow but will look in as soon as i can just keep nice and calm and i am sure you will have your baby vizzy's by the morning


ok thanks for all your help night night


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't keep my eyes open for much longer  but I will check in first thing  
Hope all goes well and she doesn't worry you to much.

Gutted I can't keep my eyes open, I blame Tula lol

Good luck with everything


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks probably still be the same news in the morning, she keeps having little spurts of panting and digging, then sleep. Not sure whether to get sleep while she does or drink red bull


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning 

So was it red bull or sleep last night?
Hope everything us going good.

Any pups yet?


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ohhh any news yet ... Think we have lift off with Ruby shes been panting and digging her bed since 3am wanted to go out every 10 mins so ive been out with her on the lead in garden with my torch :thumbsup:.. doing wees i think then trying to go for a poo and nothing coming out ,,, she keeps having little naps too ,, so its a waiting game i think lol :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

So Rosie and Ruby both have lift off and I think Tula has crash landed LOL 
I thought it was her turn the other day/night when she started the poos and straining, digging and went off her food for the day, but oh no that's tula for ya everything is done in her own time :lol: 

I've just ordered a bigger tub of welpi 2kg haha early morning shopping who needs the next sale when there is puppy things to buy?! :lol:

After writing all that.... Tula wont eat her breakfast.


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> So Rosie and Ruby both have lift off and I think Tula has crash landed LOL
> I thought it was her turn the other day/night when she started the poos and straining, digging and went off her food for the day, but oh no that's tula for ya everything is done in her own time :lol:
> 
> I've just ordered a bigger tub of welpi 2kg haha early morning shopping who needs the next sale when there is puppy things to buy?! :lol:
> ...


Awwww come on Tula lol... i really thought Ruby would be last ,,, she is panting now and just been out again for the 15th time i think ... im on my 10th cuppa coffee:scared:... will keep ya posted


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> Awwww come on Tula lol... i really thought Ruby would be last ,,, she is panting now and just been out again for the 15th time i think ... im on my 10th cuppa coffee:scared:... will keep ya posted


Coffee is a God send 
Im thinking 6 pups for Ruby.

Hope Rosie is getting on ok :


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi, well no puppies yet. She has been up digging and panting then sleeping all night but seemed to calm down in the last hour or so. She wont leave me alone andshe has just started shivering. No signs of contractions yet. Not sure if its all ground to a halt


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

great news about Ruby:thumbup: good luck


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> hi, well no puppies yet. She has been up digging and panting then sleeping all night but seemed to calm down in the last hour or so. She wont leave me alone andshe has just started shivering. No signs of contractions yet. Not sure if its all ground to a halt


Oh bless her at least she's not stressed out. I think she will pop the first one out this after noon.
Did you get much sleep last night?


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> great news about Ruby:thumbup: good luck


:thumbup::thumbup: Thankyou!!!.... Good luck with Rosie too ,,, its a long waiting game isnt it ,,,, Ruby is shivering now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck today girls :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, her tummy is tightening so i assume that is a contraction every 10 mins and she keeps wanting to go outside.

Sleep whats that? No I think Rosie got more sleep than me, but thats ok I dont mind, I have my red bulls lined up:thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Thanks, her tummy is tightening so i assume that is a contraction every 10 mins and she keeps wanting to go outside.
> 
> Sleep whats that? No I think Rosie got more sleep than me, but thats ok I dont mind, I have my red bulls lined up:thumbup:


Wooohooo gotta love Redbull .. im a coffee freak lol ,,, Rubys tummy keeps going tight too ... and shes going outside all the time ... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Good luck today girls :thumbup:


Thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oooo i didnt miss anything yaay! come on girlies it must be puppy day today!!
Good luck guys xxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck you 2  Tula is fast asleep the thought of having them puppies hasn't crossed her mind


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Good luck you 2  Tula is fast asleep the thought of having them puppies hasn't crossed her mind


Thankyou ... You never know Tula might just surprise you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hows the little ladies getting on?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, Rosie is having contractions but not pushing yet, is this normal?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi, Rosie is having contractions but not pushing yet, is this normal?


Has she had her water sac yet?
I would say there is nothing to worry about. Just think with humans we get contractions but don't need to push. As long as she is settled it sounds fine.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Has she had her water sac yet?
> I would say there is nothing to worry about. Just think with humans we get contractions but don't need to push. As long as she is settled it sounds fine.


No sign of any sac just lost a bit more plug, her contractions are stll about 5 mins apart, and everytime she has one she wants to go outside bless her


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

The contractions can last quite some time before the sac comes once the sac is delivered then you wont need to wait long for the first pup. :thumbup:

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lots of panting and shivering from Ruby she keeps wanting to go out i did let her out a couple of times and shes not doing anything going through the motions but not doing anything should i just keep in her and not let her out


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Keep letting her out but stay with her at all times.. the pressure from the pups is going to fell like she needs a poo.

Good luck


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Keep letting her out but stay with her at all times.. the pressure from the pups is going to fell like she needs a poo.
> 
> Good luck


Ok thanks so much


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> No sign of any sac just lost a bit more plug, her contractions are stll about 5 mins apart, and everytime she has one she wants to go outside bless her


hi vizzy, thats perfectly fine, all the little contractions are lining the puppies up she wants to go out because she can feel the puppys there and probably thinks she need a poo the stronger pushes will come very soon i should think:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope so, bless her she is fine in between contractions at the moment, I was trying to get her to stay in her box but she is much more chilled now I have just let her do what she wants. Shivering on and off also. Of her food but will happily eat chicken breast


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I hope so, bless her she is fine in between contractions at the moment, I was trying to get her to stay in her box but she is much more chilled now I have just let her do what she wants. Shivering on and off also. Of her food but will happily eat chicken breast


when you say contractions, do you mean you can see her belly tensing up? and how long has she been doing it?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> when you say contractions, do you mean you can see her belly tensing up? and how long has she been doing it?


Yeah thats it. Is that a contraction? I have noticed it from about 8 this moning but she has been panting and digging since yesterday afternoon on and off


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Yeah thats it. Is that a contraction? I have noticed it from about 8 this moning but she has been panting and digging since yesterday afternoon on and off


they are the little pushes that she needs to do to get the puppys lined up ready, she will very soon put more into the pushes, usually towards the end really big belly pushes which will push the puppy out i would say the first one is very near and should be within the next couple of hours, but look for those bigger belly pushes


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is how Molly went, little pushes for a while and then big heaves and there was the first pup after this thouigh no real warning of the next one and number 2 shot out after about 5 mins

Agree with Archiebaby on everything shes said

Good luck your going to be fine both you and Rosie :thumbup:

Ruby and mum good luck also girls :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

is that ok then that she has been doing that since 8?
They are definitley not big pushes though


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> is that ok then that she has been doing that since 8?
> They are definitley not big pushes though


as long as you are happy with her in general, she is not distressed in any way and just seems to be coping with the little pushes, then that is fine and i would personally just be sat by her side and waiting for the bigger pushes i dont think you will have very long to wait, it is normally all those little pushes that do the hard work and the big ones just get the puppy out, which can happen in minutes oh and you have to stay nice and calm as well


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> This is how Molly went, little pushes for a while and then big heaves and there was the first pup after this thouigh no real warning of the next one and number 2 shot out after about 5 mins
> 
> Agree with Archiebaby on everything shes said
> 
> ...


thank you and i agree, they normally come along like little buses after the 1st but again it is different with every girl and waits of between 2 - 4 hours is not unusual either


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, she seems fine at moment, she is laid next to me half in half out of sleep for the first time six 8 this morning.Don't worry I am staying calm its just nice to get some reassurance of you guys, Thanks everyone:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> ok, she seems fine at moment, she is laid next to me half in half out of sleep for the first time six 8 this morning.Don't worry I am staying calm its just nice to get some reassurance of you guys, Thanks everyone:thumbup:


no problem, i know how scary the first litter is but is doesnt getting any easier as you go along i am afraid oh and have your sofa covered because she just might decide that is the perfect place for the 1st puppy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> no problem, i know how scary the first litter is but is doesnt getting any easier as you go along i am afraid oh and have your sofa covered because she just might decide that is the perfect place for the 1st puppy


lol I have 2 piles of fresh bedding ready so I can change her whelping box if it gets to messy. She is on that at the moment which would not be helpful at all but she is settled so I willleave her there. I have a matress on the floor and she has been on that as well this morning. Basically every where except her whelping box lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi to all
Sorry not been one ive been at the vets with pups they have runny poo so i wanted get them checked and some antibiotics and also check mummy as well one pup wont suckle so ive got feed him but the vet thinks he will perk up once the drugs kick in 
thought i may have missed the pups been born  good luck to all:thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

If i had to put it simply as its sometimes nice at the stage you girls are at to just have experiences of others rather than text book talk as if like me youv read thousands of pages on canine pregnacy and wheliping and its logged in your brain LOL, i found Others experiences really helpful and reasureing

Molly started to look Ikky and unsettled at around 7am the day she gave birth, vulva increased in size and she really found it hard to find somewhere to be comfy, she looked like a human lady with bad period cramps  no pushing but you could see tummy tightening at times as the day went on, shed rest then start her unsettled phase again but no pushing, then at about 9 to 10pm she started to shiver at 11.30pm she started to really push hard and at 11.59 on the dot she had her first puppy, 5 mins later the second and the third seemed to just follow the 2nd, she then rested for a very short while and had 2 breech pups which she did need extra strength to give birth to but she didnt need us t intervene until pups were born, she was so worried by i think the pain and worn out she wasnt able to break the sac so i then stepped in and once the sac was broken molly stepped back in cleaning and rolling the little pups to get them dry and help them breath, with these 2 pups i did have to clear thier little noses of fluid, the breech pups were the biggest, the last 2 came at half hr intervals, because they were coming so quickly, we helped molly dry off her pups as she was struggling to keep up, we had already got an abundance of clean warm towels a little cat travel box with covered hot water bottles all ready so we could have a second place to pop pups if we needed to while molly continued to give birth, it was her first litter and to begin with she was a bit un nerved by the whole experience but after the breech pups she seemd to really take mother hood in her stride and became like an old pro. Keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> Hi to all
> Sorry not been one ive been at the vets with pups they have runny poo so i wanted get them checked and some antibiotics and also check mummy as well one pup wont suckle so ive got feed him but the vet thinks he will perk up once the drugs kick in
> thought i may have missed the pups been born  good luck to all:thumbup:


Hi sorry to hear he pups are poorly, I am sure they will be fine once they get the medicine into them. No you haven't missed them being born, you could probabaly go to lunch at the local pub have a few drinks do the pub quiz and you still wont miss it lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cav sorry to hear about the pups

Keep us up to date on them xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> If i had to put it simply as its sometimes nice at the stage you girls are at to just have experiences of others rather than text book talk as if like me youv read thousands of pages on canine pregnacy and wheliping and its logged in your brain LOL, i found Others experiences really helpful and reasureing
> 
> Molly started to look Ikky and unsettled at around 7am the day she gave birth, vulva increased in size and she really found it hard to find somewhere to be comfy, she looked like a human lady with bad period cramps  no pushing but you could see tummy tightening at times as the day went on, shed rest then start her unsettled phase again but no pushing, then at about 9 to 10pm she started to shiver at 11.30pm she started to really push hard and at 11.59 on the dot she had her first puppy, 5 mins later the second and the third seemed to just follow the 2nd, she then rested for a very short while and had 2 breech pups which she did need extra strength to give birth to but she didnt need us t intervene until pups were born, she was so worried by i think the pain and worn out she wasnt able to break the sac so i then stepped in and once the sac was broken molly stepped back in cleaning and rolling the little pups to get them dry and help them breath, with these 2 pups i did have to clear thier little noses of fluid, the breech pups were the biggest, the last 2 came at half hr intervals, because they were coming so quickly, we helped molly dry off her pups as she was struggling to keep up, we had already got an abundance of clean warm towels a little cat travel box with covered hot water bottles all ready so we could have a second place to pop pups if we needed to while molly continued to give birth, it was her first litter and to begin with she was a bit un nerved by the whole experience but after the breech pups she seemd to really take mother hood in her stride and became like an old pro. Keep us posted :thumbsup:


lovely post mitch and yes, nice and simple unlike the text books which muddle your head to bits


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Hi to all
> Sorry not been one ive been at the vets with pups they have runny poo so i wanted get them checked and some antibiotics and also check mummy as well one pup wont suckle so ive got feed him but the vet thinks he will perk up once the drugs kick in
> thought i may have missed the pups been born  good luck to all:thumbup:


ahh sorry about the pups cav, it is such a worry when they are so little and you know it is only mum they have been feeding on  i think out of all my litters i have probably only had 2 - 3 that didnt get the runny poo's usually around the 2 week mark and nice and yellow and very smelly and goes all over them


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> If i had to put it simply as its sometimes nice at the stage you girls are at to just have experiences of others rather than text book talk as if like me youv read thousands of pages on canine pregnacy and wheliping and its logged in your brain LOL, i found Others experiences really helpful and reasureing
> 
> Molly started to look Ikky and unsettled at around 7am the day she gave birth, vulva increased in size and she really found it hard to find somewhere to be comfy, she looked like a human lady with bad period cramps  no pushing but you could see tummy tightening at times as the day went on, shed rest then start her unsettled phase again but no pushing, then at about 9 to 10pm she started to shiver at 11.30pm she started to really push hard and at 11.59 on the dot she had her first puppy, 5 mins later the second and the third seemed to just follow the 2nd, she then rested for a very short while and had 2 breech pups which she did need extra strength to give birth to but she didnt need us t intervene until pups were born, she was so worried by i think the pain and worn out she wasnt able to break the sac so i then stepped in and once the sac was broken molly stepped back in cleaning and rolling the little pups to get them dry and help them breath, with these 2 pups i did have to clear thier little noses of fluid, the breech pups were the biggest, the last 2 came at half hr intervals, because they were coming so quickly, we helped molly dry off her pups as she was struggling to keep up, we had already got an abundance of clean warm towels a little cat travel box with covered hot water bottles all ready so we could have a second place to pop pups if we needed to while molly continued to give birth, it was her first litter and to begin with she was a bit un nerved by the whole experience but after the breech pups she seemd to really take mother hood in her stride and became like an old pro. Keep us posted :thumbsup:


Thanks, he seems to be going backwards, or she is just gathering her strength


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> ahh sorry about the pups cav, it is such a worry when they are so little and you know it is only mum they have been feeding on  i think out of all my litters i have probably only had 2 - 3 that didnt get the runny poo's usually around the 2 week mark and nice and yellow and very smelly and goes all over them


Yum:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Yum:thumbup:


youre laughing now but just you wait:thumbup: especially with 7 of the little monkeys


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

first pup is coming out ohhhh wow


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> first pup is coming out ohhhh wow


WOW that was fast  Congrats :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

her sac went at 1.30pm and she started pushing about 10 mins ago shes pushing well and shes doing fab:thumbup::thumbup: hubby is sat with her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> WOW that was fast  Congrats :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup: well done


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope Rosie is getting on ok!? Its gone a bit to quiet for my liking :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

1st pup a boy :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> 1st pup a boy :thumbup:


wow go rosie:thumbup: see told you it could happen very quickly, now get them little buses going rosie well done:thumbup: i think i was about 10 mins off my couple of hours lol x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great news keep up the good work:thumbup:

aaww i was just feeding little frankie


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Archiebaby they are 12 days old today and vet says to worm with the antibiotics will this be ok ive never wormed before 14 days and rember they are on the drugs as well can you imagine the poo and yes me and mum have had fun cleaning them up


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

YAY... Go Rosie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Just 6 more to go


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i think rosie will have 9


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

437 grams 15.5oz blimey suckling well:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Archiebaby they are 12 days old today and vet says to worm with the antibiotics will this be ok ive never wormed before 14 days and rember they are on the drugs as well can you imagine the poo and yes me and mum have had fun cleaning them up


have pm'd you cav


cav said:


> i think rosie will have 9


 are you on a mean streak this afternoon cav i say 7


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> 437 grams 15.5oz blimey suckling well:thumbup:


thats what you want and it brings the pushes on stronger as well


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

got to pop out for a hour, another 4 by the time i get back please rosie:lol:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

First one boy suckling strong


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> have pm'd you cav
> 
> are you on a mean streak this afternoon cav i say 7


lol well ive had a cav have 7 so im sure Rosie can pop a few more out:lol:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thats what you want and it brings the pushes on stronger as well


agree:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh im all cuffuffled with whos had what now!!
congrats to those with pups already here xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> First one boy suckling strong


Both boys first 

lest see if the same happens with the next pup :lol:

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Oh im all cuffuffled with whos had what now!!
> congrats to those with pups already here xx


Both Ruby and Rosie have 1 boy. :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Well done ruby and rosie !!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

i say 4
she still has quite a bump though


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> i say 4
> she still has quite a bump though


Nah I say 6 more


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

2nd girl 423 grams. she keeps bothering with thier cords though bit worried she will bite it of to close


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

second one boy suckling good


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

well done you 2  keep them puppies coming  

Im not sure about the cords... Sorry


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Provided the cords are tied as close to the body as possible, its unlikely she'll do any damage. Just keep distracting her when she goes for them, once they are dry she'll leave them


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Provided the cords are tied as close to the body as possible, its unlikely she'll do any damage. Just keep distracting her when she goes for them, once they are dry she'll leave them


Do you tie the cord 1" from the pups belly or closer and cut 1" from the belly??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tear 1" from the body,

Tie as close to the body as possible, sometimes they don't need tying at all.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Tear 1" from the body,
> 
> Tie as close to the body as possible, sometimes they don't need tying at all.


Thank You :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Should I tear with my nails or cut the cord??
Sorry to keep asking you questions


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

3rd girl 285grams very small compared to the others, should i tie them even if she has done it all herself


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> 3rd girl 285grams very small compared to the others, should i tie them even if she has done it all herself


It should be ok if its not bleeding.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

only the boys one was bleeding but I have tied that of close to the tummy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done ruby :thumbup:, sorry i missed your post in all the excitement


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> 3rd girl 285grams very small compared to the others, should i tie them even if she has done it all herself


if she has done it herself i would leave her to it but just keep a eye on it


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

another boy ... thats 3 boys all feeding


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

You 2 are both doing a great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I have finally got some milk from Tula  she still wont eat!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tattybabe71 said:


> another boy ... thats 3 boys all feeding


ahh well done:thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Well done ruby :thumbup:, sorry i missed your post in all the excitement


well done you too :thumbup:.... all boys here 3 still more to go :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Thank You :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Should I tear with my nails or cut the cord??
> Sorry to keep asking you questions


Its better to tear it, but it is difficult, like trying to tear a thin hosepipe, very rubbery. Best way is to hold the puppy and cord in the place you want it to be cut and let mum chew it off. Mums saliva also acts as a antiseptic. Remember that you have to milk the cord towards the puppy first.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

awww your doing a fab job


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Its better to tear it, but it is difficult, like trying to tear a thin hosepipe, very rubbery. Best way is to hold the puppy and cord in the place you want it to be cut and let mum chew it off. Mums saliva also acts as a antiseptic. Remember that you have to milk the cord towards the puppy first.


LOL that brings backs memory's Tanya lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

number 4 320 grams


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh bless her , they are beautiful:thumbup: love the little one, girl or boy for the 4th?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bless  I love the little tiny girl on the right 

Well done Rosie :thumbsup:

Off to grab a coffee cross your legs Rosie and Ruby I wont be long


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry 4 was a girl 
5 boy 385 grams


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww congrats they are lovely


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gosh, she is tiny. Stick her on the back teats


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> sorry 4 was a girl
> 5 boy 385 grams


ahh you are both doing brilliantly:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

howsb ruby doing? think rosie is having a break


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Vizzy,beautiful pic,love the littlie!!
You guys are doing great xxx


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> number 4 320 grams


Glad mum is doing well....bless her.


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> howsb ruby doing? think rosie is having a break


Awwww bless her .... Think Ruby is having a break shes snoring away their all suckling away :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

:001_wub:Just look at those wee ginger pups


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She has some black discharge is that ok? She is just coming up for 2 hour mark and I am sure there is anoter pup , she isnt distressed or pushing


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try and stimulate her by feathering, and take her out for a wee (with a towel).. it often gets them moving again. Remember a lead


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Black is ok... you will likely get bits over the next few days


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

wow puppies :thumbsup: well done girls keep it up


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Black is ok... you will likely get bits over the next few days


:lol: bits of black everywhere over the next few days as long as she isnt pushing for a long time without producing a puppy , a little break inbetween is perfectly normal


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

right still no pushing but not distressed, I have tried the feathering but not sure if Im doing it right, please could you tell me just in case im doing it wrong.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> right still no pushing but not distressed, I have tried the feathering but not sure if Im doing it right, please could you tell me just in case im doing it wrong.


does she look like she could have more when she stands up vizzy? just insert a finger (gloved or sterilised) inside and gently stroke her inside


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok for how long?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Yay made it back in time for Rosies pups.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

try her for a minute or so


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I felt one moving in her tummy and it is still quite big. She has just started panting so fingers crossed


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing a fab job guy's.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> I felt one moving in her tummy and it is still quite big. She has just started panting so fingers crossed


 there must be another 2 at least by my reckoning  well done


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

right number 6 arriived breach she seems to be being rough with this one for some reason little girl


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> right number 6 arriived breach she seems to be being rough with this one for some reason little girl


well done rosie:thumbup: maybe just because it took her a little while to deliver and just a bit anxious with her is she suckling yet?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah but not as well as the others, she just growled at it to, its very odd she has been so loving with the others keeping a very close eye


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> yeah but not as well as the others, she just growled at it to, its very odd she has been so loving with the others keeping a very close eye


have you checked her over? cleft palate? the mum usually knows when something is not right with a puppy,it isnt normal for her to growl at a newborn unless something is really bothering her, did she cry out when this one was born? does she look like she has anymore?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> yeah but not as well as the others, she just growled at it to, its very odd she has been so loving with the others keeping a very close eye


Fingers crossed with this little one.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Scary stuff this puppy breeding not for the faint heated  Sounds like your doing well, hope all the pups are doing well.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

yes more to come i think she is panting again, i have che cked fir cleft palette but its fine, she sounds different to the others


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

are we on 6 you are all doing a great job


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> yes more to come i think she is panting again, i have che cked fir cleft palette but its fine, she sounds different to the others


what do mean her breathing:confused1:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

no her squeak. i have some dopram do you think that will help


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> no her squeak. i have some dopram do you think that will help


have you tried swinging her down to clear any mucus, i have to say i had one like this a few years ago, that took a while to come out and i knew straight away that something wasnt right with the way she was crying, i took her to my vet who assured me she was fine but i knew something was wrong and sadly i lost her at 2 days old, i dont know what it was but the cry was definately different to the others, i dont mean to upset you vizzy and hopefully this might be a completly different thing i dont think it would hurt to try the dopram though if you want to give it a go


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> no her squeak. i have some dopram do you think that will help


why do mean like a high pitch squeak? ive only used dopram to start breathing.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Scary stuff this puppy breeding not for the faint heated  Sounds like your doing well, hope all the pups are doing well.


definately not for the faint hearted, not always about cute little puppies being born


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

year have you cleared all the mucus


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> why do mean like a high pitch squeak? ive only used dopram to start breathing.


if it was like mine cav it was just they way she was crying, completely different pitch to the cry and seemed to linger on a bit even my vet said she was fine but i knew this was different, only time i have heard it was this little girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> have you tried swinging her down to clear any mucus, i have to say i had one like this a few years ago, that took a while to come out and i knew straight away that something wasnt right with the way she was crying, i took her to my vet who assured me she was fine but i knew something was wrong and sadly i lost her at 2 days old, i dont know what it was but the cry was definately different to the others, i dont mean to upset you vizzy and hopefully this might be a completly different thing i dont think it would hurt to try the dopram though if you want to give it a go


Yep same here and it was so hard as i had to have my little one pts at just under 2 days breeding can be so cruel at times fingers crossed she will perk up soon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> Yep same here and it was so hard as i had to have my little one pts at just under 2 days breeding can be so cruel at times fingers crossed she will perk up soon


yes, i remember that little one of yours cav, wasnt it the little girl you wanted to keep as well i have had some real heartbreak i must admit


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> if it was like mine cav it was just they way she was crying, completely different pitch to the cry and seemed to linger on a bit even my vet said she was fine but i knew this was different, only time i have heard it was this little girl


ooow im hoping she is just a slow starter


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> ooow im hoping she is just a slow starter


yes me too, i didnt mean to scare vizzy, she is doing so well just waiting for the last one then i must go off to bed


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> yes, i remember that little one of yours cav, wasnt it the little girl you wanted to keep as well i have had some real heartbreak i must admit


yes it was thats why i never pick one out while they are so young no more i have learnt to wait,it it so hard at times


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> yes it was thats why i never pick one out while they are so young no more i have learnt to wait,it it so hard at times


exactly,there are no guarentees sadly BUT lets hope this little one is ok


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ruby just had another number 4 little girl shes small but feeding well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> exactly,there are no guarentees sadly BUT lets hope this little one is ok


yes fingers crossed


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

tattybabe71 said:


> Ruby just had another number 4 little girl shes small but feeding well


ahh well done ruby:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is the baby and rosie vizzy?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

right no 7 boy
things have all calmend d down a bit, she is not suckling well but she is not laying flat so i am going to take her out for a wee a get her in a good position. I havn't had a good feel but i think thats it


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

im really sorry, i have to go to bed now, was up nearly all last night and out since early this morning, i think you will be fine now, you and rosie will check in the morning nite


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> right no 7 boy
> things have all calmend d down a bit, she is not suckling well but she is not laying flat so i am going to take her out for a wee a get her in a good position. I havn't had a good feel but i think thats it


:thumbup: well now you have the seven, i feel better going to bed she will be fine, just get the little one on the back teat and sit with rosie stroking her, well done, but still be on your guard for that little surprise one well done to you both, cant wait to see pictures of them all


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done Ruby!

Fingers crossed for this little girl Vizz.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I lied another girl


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks so much every one its been a very long day, fingers crossed for a safe night. Well done Ruby.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Well done to the both of you can't wait to see pics of them all.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

do you think there is any more?
it as been a long day for you both you must both be so tired.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done to both of you and especially to the new mummies. You could all do with a good nights sleep, if it were me though I couldn't sleep and didn't on the first night of Kali's pups - far too excited. 

Welcome to the world little pups and congratulations mummies for your very hard work - bless you. xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow well done guy's!

Bella threw 2 surprise pups at me so be on the watch lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> 1st pup a boy :thumbup:


wahoooo im probably behind as im catching up with the posts lol :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah she had 8 5 girls 3 boys. One little one miss white+miss purple may need a little help as they are both quite small and tired but all the others are doing great.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

EIGHT Wow thats fantstic well done to Rosie and well done you fantastic job :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

tattybabe71 said:


> Ruby just had another number 4 little girl shes small but feeding well


well done Ruby and mum :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Yeah she had 8 5 girls 3 boys. One little one miss white+miss purple may need a little help as they are both quite small and tired but all the others are doing great.


oooow i said 9

are they ok besides being small as the little one settled that was making that funny noice?
how did you find your first delivery?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow i always get mine all checked over the next day by the vet just for piece of mind


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

as Ruby finished?
Hope mum and pups are ok


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done Ruby:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> oooow i said 9
> 
> are they ok besides being small as the little one settled that was making that funny noice?
> how did you find your first delivery?


Yeah she seems to be feeding ok not as much as the fatties though. She squeaks but its such a gentle squeak it sounds like a baby  There are 2 small ones that are not as pushy as the others so keeping a close eye on them. The birth was amazing Rosie did so well considering the first boy was a monster Once the first 5 were born and she had a 3.5 hour gap i started to get worried but Archie baby and Tanya talked me through it, next one was a breach which threw Rosie a bit and she got a bit rough with it nibbling its ears and legs, this was miss white. She is now feeding but she insist on going on a front nipple, I would rather she was on the back ones but at least she is on, miss puple isn't the smallest but she is not very pushy. Mrs pink is very pushy and she is the smallest, she has beeen feeding since she was born:thumbup: Rosie is doing a great job but she is a bit rough with their cords still just keeping an eye on her she is a bit obsessed with them. They have all just started pooing and she is sorting that out. I am amazed by her she is wonderful:thumbup: A bit over obsessed with the cleaning and knocks them of the teat whilst she does it but she is trying so hard and to be honest she has always been a clean freak especially with ears!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like shes doing really well

Molly was rougher with her 2 breech pups, i think they instinctively feel they need more stimulation to get going than the ones who didnt have to spend so long being delivered, its amazeing isnt it that a first time mum can by the end of the birth appear to have done it many times over

well done its been a real pleasure following your stories :thumbup:

Now we are all waiting on Lady Tula


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha Lady Tula is to posh to push :lol: she is a bit restless tonight (maybe there is a pea in her bed) lol

Both of you done a fab job and I'm hoping Ruby and pups are doing well.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Morning Tatty and Vizzy.
How are mums and pups doing? Hope they all stayed strong through the night.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

All doing well thanks check up att the vets for rosie later. How is Tula? any signs today?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Still nothing from Tula  last night I convinced she would have them today but now it looks like she has changed her mind.

Glad all is good your end :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Her teats are a bit warm is that normal?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They are slightly warmer than normal dur to the increased blood supply needed for milk production. They should be about the same temperature (or slightly LESS) than the temperature of under her ears... Guess with your hands... a thermometer won't tell you as accurately as your hands in this instance as the thermometer will account for air temp as well.

If they are hotter than her under ear manage them as being the start of mastitis.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope Ruby and pups are doing well.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok they feel about the same but i will keep an eye on them and do what you said in the otherthread to be on the safe side Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi im here at last  Ruby and pups doing well Ruby has been struggling abit ... she growled at the pups which i was shocked at and she dosent want to be in the box with them likes to look at them from the outside lol but they are all feeding well i havent been to sleep since 3am yesterday morning .. hubby is home from work today so im going to catch a few hours sleep ready for the night shift:thumbup::thumbup:...Hope Rosie is doing Well .. and Tula


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> Hi im here at last  Ruby and pups doing well Ruby has been struggling abit ... she growled at the pups which i was shocked at and she dosent want to be in the box with them likes to look at them from the outside lol but they are all feeding well i havent been to sleep since 3am yesterday morning .. hubby is home from work today so im going to catch a few hours sleep ready for the night shift:thumbup::thumbup:...Hope Rosie is doing Well .. and Tula


Has she taken to them now? Glad it all went fine 

Any pics? :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

tattybabe71 said:


> Hi im here at last  Ruby and pups doing well Ruby has been struggling abit ... she growled at the pups which i was shocked at and she dosent want to be in the box with them likes to look at them from the outside lol but they are all feeding well i havent been to sleep since 3am yesterday morning .. hubby is home from work today so im going to catch a few hours sleep ready for the night shift:thumbup::thumbup:...Hope Rosie is doing Well .. and Tula


Yeah she is doing ok thanks, she is having a checkup at the vets later. Rosie didnt take to one of her ups at first but is ok now. She did grumble at one that crawled on her face when she was asleep. Think she forgot she had them lol. I hope they are all doing ok


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Has she taken to them now? Glad it all went fine
> 
> Any pics? :thumbup:


Yeah i thought it would be the little girl she was tiny bit its the big chunky boy .. shes doing alot better today though bless her i will just post up some pics now


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a few pics ,,, just been to have a couple of hours sleep ready for the night shift lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

OMG they are so tiny  how much did they weigh?

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> OMG they are so tiny  how much did they weigh?
> 
> Well done :thumbsup:


In the moment of need my scales decided not to work so i have to go out and get some more when ever that will be:thumbup::thumbup: here are the times they were born

Water sac burst 1.30pm

First pup boy 2.30pm

Second pup boy 3.30pm

Third pup boy 4.30

Forth pup Girl 9.15pm so that was such a long gap


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

tattybabe71 said:


> In the moment of need my scales decided not to work so i have to go out and get some more when ever that will be:thumbup::thumbup: here are the times they were born
> 
> Water sac burst 1.30pm
> 
> ...


Awww the surprise little girl  but what a gab :scared:


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Awww the surprise little girl  but what a gab :scared:


I know as she had the last boy i could feel another one in their i thought by the timing of the others she was going every hour i thought next one at 5.30pm how wrong was i lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

tattybabe71 said:


> I know as she had the last boy i could feel another one in their i thought by the timing of the others she was going every hour i thought next one at 5.30pm how wrong was i lol


was you not a little bit worried with that big a gap,,,,,,,im such a stress head can not help it

also try get some scales or pinch some of a friend as pups need be weighed daily so you can see how they are doing


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

my biggest gap was about 8 hours, mum just rested and slept and then had the last pup not as bad as my mum though, one of her little westies had one about 9pm and the next one about midday the next day, both were fine i agree with cav here though, borrow some scales as you need to know that none of the puppies are losing weight


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Yeah she is doing ok thanks, she is having a checkup at the vets later. Rosie didnt take to one of her ups at first but is ok now. She did grumble at one that crawled on her face when she was asleep. Think she forgot she had them lol. I hope they are all doing ok


Ahhh bless Rosie ......thats what Ruby did with one that went to her face area shes like wooooooooo hang on what are you lol ...
Yeah there all doing fab today :thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> my biggest gap was about 8 hours, mum just rested and slept and then had the last pup not as bad as my mum though, one of her little westies had one about 9pm and the next one about midday the next day, both were fine i agree with cav here though, borrow some scales as you need to know that none of the puppies are losing weight


8 hours that is a big gap my biggest as been 2 half hours and your mum did she know there was another in there 
my pup that would not suckle is doing well and is back feeding from mum so looks like the drugs have started to work,how come you always need a vet on a sunday and it ends up costing you a fortune?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> 8 hours that is a big gap my biggest as been 2 half hours and your mum did she know there was another in there
> my pup that would not suckle is doing well and is back feeding from mum so looks like the drugs have started to work,how come you always need a vet on a sunday and it ends up costing you a fortune?


lol about the vet cav, i think they programme the animals to be ill on a sunday mind you my vet is brilliant,if i need him on out of hours he is really good and fair with his prices:thumbup: mum didnt know there was another puppy, it just popped out the next day but was perfectly fine
im glad the little pup is suckling ok now, all should be fine now and you can worm them when ready takes a load of your mind when they turn that corner dont it?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol about the vet cav, i think they programme the animals to be ill on a sunday mind you my vet is brilliant,if i need him on out of hours he is really good and fair with his prices:thumbup: mum didnt know there was another puppy, it just popped out the next day but was perfectly fine
> im glad the little pup is suckling ok now, all should be fine now and you can worm them when ready takes a load of your mind when they turn that corner dont it?


yes it was like a light switch one min he had no energy and next pushing the others of the teats so he can get some milk
i at go emergancy vets at mine was closed thats why i asked you you thoughts on worming
your vet sounds good and its rare to get a good one these days:thumbup:
how long as your little dog left?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> yes it was like a light switch one min he had no energy and next pushing the others of the teats so he can get some milk
> i at go emergancy vets at mine was closed thats why i asked you you thoughts on worming
> your vet sounds good and its rare to get a good one these days:thumbup:
> how long as your little dog left?


20 days looks like i might have a houseful for christmas


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> 20 days looks like i might have a houseful for christmas


not that long then...hehe yes it will be fun as well all the little pups trying pinch things from under the tree

i enjoy it i love watching them grow i know its hard work but so rewarding


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

cav said:


> not that long then...hehe yes it will be fun as well all the little pups trying pinch things from under the tree
> 
> i enjoy it i love watching them grow i know its hard work but so rewarding


yes, know what you mean and archie keeps them quite amused as well


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

cav said:


> was you not a little bit worried with that big a gap,,,,,,,im such a stress head can not help it
> 
> also try get some scales or pinch some of a friend as pups need be weighed daily so you can see how they are doing


yeahi was a little worried but i could see she wasnt stressed or anthing .....ive just found some little digital scales i never knew i had so will be weighing them


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

cav said:


> was you not a little bit worried with that big a gap,,,,,,,im such a stress head can not help it
> 
> also try get some scales or pinch some of a friend as pups need be weighed daily so you can see how they are doing


yeah i was a little worried but i could see she wasnt stressed or anthing .....ive just found some little digital scales i never knew i had so will be weighing them


----------



## tattybabe71 (Sep 10, 2010)

cav said:


> was you not a little bit worried with that big a gap,,,,,,,im such a stress head can not help it
> 
> also try get some scales or pinch some of a friend as pups need be weighed daily so you can see how they are doing


yeah i was a little worried but i could see she wasnt stressed or anthing .....ive just found some little digital scales i never knew i had so will be weighing them


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

well done mums and thier human mums :thumbup:

Tattybabe pics are lovely


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah they look so cute well done Ruby and tatty! blimey that was a gap, rosie had a 3 hour gap and i found that worrying enough.


----------

